
How to Send an Email in 1984 - Jasamba
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/how-to-send-an-email-in-1984?utm-source=mbfb
======
znpy
I like the fact that at the end of the transmission they "stream" some data
(code, possibly?) to viewers at home by just airing it.

